# Dey dog food for sensitive stomach



## Ridruck (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, so I'm always reading about dog food, kibble, raw, baked etc... which has become very overwhelming. I did have my two dogs on raw for a little while and they did really well on it. The problem is the cost. I just can't maintain the expense monthly. So i am back to dry and have tried a few brands such as Acana, Blue basics and can't remember the 3rd. Anyways with blue basics i ended up having to add pumpkin to the food. The other two and blue basics as well i notice my one dog has loose stool too often. I know I'm feeding good quality but not sure why the loose stool. So i was wondering if anyone else's pups have had this problem and if so was there a food that helped. My first two dogs ate taste of the wild and did well but not much seemed to bother their stomachs anyways. Thanks


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Ridruck, I doubt your guys really have sensitive stomachs. You are just choosing the foods that are notorious for causing GI issues, especially Blue Buffalo. if you try a normally priced decent food like PriPlan, Science Diet, etc, in that price range, you will probably see better results. I just happened to call and get the nutrient levels of Acana and Origen and they are pretty lousy. I plan on doing a cost per day but I am sure they are high. BTW! GI issues in vet clinics has skyrocketed in the last few years as the foods you mentioned gain in sales. Strictly anecdotal, but sure seems like a pattern!


----------



## Ridruck (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for responding although i am surprised by your response. I have been told and read that the foods I listed are good quality foods. I will though give those other brands a try.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

To be honest, I feel that a good quality food is one yourdog does well on. Imo, it's worthless to buy a "good quality" food that your dog has issues with. Your dog is showing you that for it the food "sucks". Me, I feed lots of things. Raw, kibble canned; from Purina to Acana. I've had "high"quality foods give my pups stomach troubles and "poor" quality foods showing great results. Feed what works.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

Another vote for Pro Plan here. For 14 years I've fed raw, home made and most of the "holistic" brands. Stools on PP Sport Performance are consistently the smallest and tightest ever. Good stuff.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have read that NutriSource can be helpful for dogs with sensitive tummies. Might be worth trying.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Ridruck said:


> Thanks for responding although i am surprised by your response. I have been told and read that the foods I listed are good quality foods. I will though give those other brands a try.


I was just talking with a vet who owns a large kennel. He said he has used most of the GI diets available for vets only but the cost is tough. He uses Science Diet Sensitive Skin and Stomach (or might be Stomach and Skin) now and says it works just as well for those kennel stress GI issues as the expensive vet diets. DOn't know much about the nutrients but he swears by it. Yeah, I am sure you have heard how great those other diets are, by people who have not looked at the nutrients or have their own agenda. Even if your dog does well on a food with good stool and great coat, that doesn't mean you are feeding a balanced healthy diet, working to keep your pet healthy.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ridruck said:


> Thanks for responding although i am surprised by your response. I have been told and read that the foods I listed are good quality foods. I will though give those other brands a try.


Acana is a very good food but Blue has had way too many issues; I wouldn't use any of their formulas. Give the NutriSource a try.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

The nutrient levels in the new Acana Singles formulas are within what I consider a very acceptable range.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Often when you have a 'sensitive stomach' it can be from some of the ingredients in the food. Many of the foods, whether they are high end or not, have a huge list of ingredients - many of which are not really a natural part of a dogs diet ('marigold flowers, etc). I had a Lhasa with severe IBD who reacted to most of the kibble and canned out there. We did an elimination diet over the course of time and found out it was the oils in the food she reacted to, specifically fish oil and olive oil, plus any fish. You might want to find a food with the least number of ingredients possible and start from there and see which foods do best with your dog with the sensitive stomach.


----------



## PomskyMom (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't think your dogs have sensitive stomachs. When I fed Blue Buffalo most of my dogs experienced some degree of vomiting and/or diarrhea. "Good quality" is what your dog does the best on. I feed Royal Canin and I couldn't be happier. Royal Canin makes a sensitive digestion food that both my German Shorthaired Pointers are on. My vet recommends Royal Canin and Purina Pro Plan exclusively. I tried Acana and it made my dogs scratch like crazy! I gave the bag to a friend of mine and her dogs started scratching, too. There is probably an ingredient in the food you are feeding that your dogs aren't doing well with.


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

I've been feeding mine VeRUS for more than a year. We started with the Cold Water Fish formula then switched to LifeAdvantage. My dogs have ZERO upset tummies with this food. The little one always used to go out and chew grass after eating other foods. She doesn't graze anymore. She has a very, very sensitive stomach - especially for a mutt. VeRUS doesn't give her any issues. If you go to their website, you'll get some great info on the food and how they come up with the formulas. If you contact them, they'll send you some nice samples to try. You'll be contacted by a person, too, not just an auto-response with a coupon.


----------

